# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG تحديثات :  Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.2.5 - LG L-01D, P713GO, Samsung SHV-E160L, Huawei E313

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.2.5 is out!  *Added support for:*
LG L-01D, P713GO, Samsung SHV-E160L, Huawei E3131, Huawei E173u-2!   Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.2.5 Release Notes  *Added support for the following models:* - *LG L-01D*  - added Dead Boot Repair.
- *LG  P713GO* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.
- *Samsung SHV-E160L* - added Dead Boot Repair (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya).
- *Huawei E3131* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair (thanks to Mr. Farhod Electronic).
- *Huawei E173u-2* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.*Added Software manuals for supported phones.**Repair and Full Flash files were uploaded to support area.**Released some improvements to the main software.*   Octoplus - the best there is with the most important updates only!  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Find out more at: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

